# Put my cat to sleep



## gizmocrystal (Dec 22, 2011)

You guys helped me when I was dealing with Gizmos kidney disease and I'm wondering if you could help me again.

On Saturday I had to have her put to sleep, she developed mouth cancer.

When I found out I cried so much and also when I did the deed.

Since then I haven't cried and it doesn't seem right. Gizmo was my world, my life and my love. She is the first death that I have ever dealt with. She was like my child. I haven't ever loved anyone like I love her except my mum.

I'm worring that I didn't love her as much as I thought I did. I read about other people grieving for ages and I thought I would be one of them.

I am writing this without even crying and I'm an extremely sensitive soul.

I cant understand, can anyone offer words of advice, I have never been through this process before.

Love
Gizmocrystal
Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you have lost Gizmo. We all deal with grief in different ways, me I cry for weeks yet my OH will cry at the time then get on with life the next day even though he is feeling the loss. You've done a lot of crying already and I'm sure you are relieved she is no longer suffering. It could also be an after effect now the worst is over. Don't worry, you did love your girl, that's obvious. RIP Gizmo.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

May be you will cry later . Grief is a thing that effects us in different ways and there are different stages of it too. At the moment you may be in shock and dumb about lossing your gizmo . Also you may have some relief that Gizmo is not suffering anymore . So sorry to hear of your loss .


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have had to say goodbye to your lovely Gizmo. You obviously loved her so much, maybe you feel relief that she isn't suffering any more. Look after yourself xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. People grieve in different ways and just because you haven't cried it doesn't mean that you didn't love her as much as you believed. I am sure she will always have a special place in your heart.
RIP beloved girl xx


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Jackien4 said:


> May be you will cry later . Grief is a thing that effects us in different ways and there are different stages of it too. At the moment you may be in shock and dumb about lossing your gizmo . Also you may have some relief that Gizmo is not suffering anymore . So sorry to hear of your loss .


 So sorry meant to say Numb not Dumb .


----------



## gizmocrystal (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. Sometimes when I think about her I will nearly start crying then it goes away.

I hope there is life after death and I see her again.

I keep asking for a sign that she is still around, mum said she heard scratching in my room.

I love you giz.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

You will see her again when your time runs out. She will be there at the crossing...
You gave her gift of good life and decent passing.
You loved her unselfishly and did your very best.
When my little Cheeky passed away...kidneys too..I wanted to do something in his memory.
Decided to open my heart and home to abandoned and injured little dog that was to be put down.
Nursing him.back to health helped.
Think of something what you can do in her memory...if you do not feel like having a cat just yet maybe fundraising or volunteering in cat sanctuary might help?


----------



## gizmocrystal (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I'm back home at mum and dads where she lived, and I think it's finally hit me.. She's gone.

I cant stop crying now.

I love her so much. Xx


----------



## BowieBoy (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss, gizmocrystal. I hope that you can take comfort in the fact that Gizmo had a long life, was well-loved and left this earth gently. As much was we want our loved ones to live forever, this really is all that we can hope for in the end. 

As others have already said, grief is different for everyone, but it invariably takes time. I hope that you find something or someone to help you through and remind you of the good times. And maybe one day, when you're ready, you can open your heart to another soul who perhaps is feeling just as lost as you are right now.

Be kind to yourself x


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@gizmocrystal I'm sorry to hear about your loss of of Gizmo, RIP little one :Angelic
You're not the only one that's lost a very close pet and not cry over them loads, I had to put one of my ferrets Jasper last Monday because cancer from his adrenal disease had spread all over his body and and he had developed brain tumour and I cried that night but since then I haven't, I'm guessing it's because the emotional pain is too strong to cry so you definitely loved your Gizmo lots.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------

